# need help: need a set up



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I need to get a bow fishing set up for shooting big carp and gar, i also need someone to come and show me how to do it. i have a lake, that is full of carp and gar, and need them removed. you can have anything you shoot , please pm me with info if you like. thanks alot guys. 
ssp. oh by the way i live in lake jackson , texas


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll be down in a few weeks, maybe I can help you out then.


----------

